# WII U is ruining 3DS?



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a feeling that WII U is gonna ruin the 3DS :/

With all the great games announced for the WII U it seems like Nintendo stopped to support the 3DS.
I was looking on Nintendo youtube channel and seeing WII U this WII U that, all WII U things.

After NSMB2,Prof Layton and Ace Attorney games, it feels like they stop to announce games.(There is Animal Crossing too)

What do you think?
Is 3DS gonna be all right ?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes,it's gonna be all right. They have a new console coming out. Didn't worry.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

bloody drama queens. Yes it will be alright, Nintendo has developed a habbit since the Wii to keep there cards close to there chest and not annouce games until they are almost complete. Besides, they are launching a new home console, what do you advertise more? the estabished format or the new one?


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 28, 2012)

Really, because I've been waiting for Animal Crossing 3DS for years since they announced it.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 28, 2012)

its going to happen the same thing that happened when the 3ds was out and fucked the ds games


----------



## Snailface (Sep 29, 2012)

Wii ruined ds.
Gamecube ruined gba.
N64 ruined gameboy color.
Snes ruined gameboy.

Those portables seemed to sell fine despite being ruined by their home console counterparts.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Of course the 3DS will be ruined, because there were obviously no DS-exclusive games/franchises.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 29, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Wii ruined ds.
> Gamecube ruined gba.
> N64 ruined gameboy color.
> Snes ruined gameboy.
> ...



WII didn't ruin DS ._.

DS is a lot more better console then WII in my opinion.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't really think that'll happen, Nintendo has a lot of plans for the 3DS later on during the time of the Wii-U on sale.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 29, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> its going to happen the same thing that happened when the 3ds was out and fucked the ds games


The DS was pretty much set to die with the 3DS's release, the DS had plenty of years of glory, it was only normal they'd stop most of the DS games since it's the successor.
As for the Wii U, they're different platforms, Nintendo has always done well managing their handhelds and home systems at the same time, obv the Wii U is still going to be released, so it'll get more stuff at first.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 29, 2012)

There different markets, ones home console the others portable handheld they're not competing with each other, it is like saying will the iphone market destroy the wii u.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 29, 2012)

> At the Tokyo Game Show last week Capcom showed for the first time Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on Wii U and revealed how it will work in tandem with the Nintendo 3DS version,



This is the opening of a eurogamer news article. Just by reading this I would say that the Wii U is not going to ruin the 3DS, it kind of looks like the two consoles will be working together. I'll bet there will be more releases besides MH3 that work together on both consoles.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-09-25-how-monster-hunter-3-ultimate-wii-u-and-3ds-work-together


----------



## YayMii (Sep 29, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Wii ruined ds.
> ...


I don't think you picked up that Snailface was being sarcastic.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 29, 2012)

I think Nintendo is more than capable of supporting a handheld and a home console. People may not be entirely thrilled with that support, but it's not like the 3DS is going to shrivel up and die once the Wii U launches.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 29, 2012)

3DS will crash and burn.
Abandon the sinking ship now and swap over to the Vita master race.



why the hell would a home console ruin a handheld. Think for a minute before posting. The WiiU is new...of course they're pushing it harder.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't see what the worry is. Of course Nintendo is going to focus on their new console at launch. Once the dust settles after the Wii U launch, both systems will start to get a truly great library, you'll see.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2012)

3DS still had quite some floor room on E3. And unless I'm mistaken, Luigi's mansion 2 and paper mario aren't released yet. Then there are 3rd party titles like Rollercoaster tycoon, Epic Mickey and some lego game._ EDIT: somehow totally forgot about Zero escape. 999 was freakin' awesome._ That, and what's mentioned in the OP really begs the question...

*GamerzHell9137...*How the fuck did you come up with this conclusion?


Christ...considering they're launching a new console, I'd say it's pretty amazing how much time they spend on the 3DS. But that has probably to do with interconnectivity they want to push (as with monster hunter).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2012)

It's not the WiiU ruining the 3DS...

It's the WiiU + 3DS ruining my wallet.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2012)

Actually, I have another point. Nintendo hasn't forgotten the NDS, too. Pokémon Black and White 2 is also coming for the NDS And also during the days of 3DS's release, a few releases for the NDS.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

The 3DS has no where to go but up and it's going to fucking skyrocket.

I mean looked what happened with the 3DS at first, they had like no games for it. Then Nintendo learned "alright, we can't fuck around". And look at all the titles they've been announcing for it. I mean really, NSMB2, Super Mario 3D Land, Paper Mario, Mario Tennis, Mario Kart 7??? Already?!?! The 3DS is only a little over a year old and they brought out their big guns.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we see a new Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 8, and some good Mario Party games.


And yes, that's just the Mario games I'm mentioning. There's going to be tons of other titles, but I brought up the biggest name.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

The 3DS is going to be fine. The Wii U is what im worried about. 
Once the 3DS pumps out some bigger titles, look out cause its the DS again.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 29, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The 3DS is going to be fine. The Wii U is what im worried about.
> Once the 3DS pumps out some bigger titles, look out cause its the DS again.


The 3DS is indeed doing great and will get stellar games throughout its lifespan but I'm a bit hesitant to say that it'll do as well as the DS. The DS was an absolute beast and ranks with the PS2 as the greatest console of all time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 29, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> With all the great games announced for the WII U it seems like Nintendo stopped to support the 3DS.


Nintendo supports the 3DS? I thought it's just the console of choice to put their ports and remakes on... 

Seriously though, no. The WiiU is a home console, the 3DS is a handheld. They're two different things and both money makers, Nintendo will take good care of them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if we see a new Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 8, and some good Mario Party games.


I doubt that we'll see another Mario Kart, since Nintendo has consistently only released one Mario Kart per system. But I see what you're saying.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

I mean the 3DS is a great system. I know people arent really playing them a ton right now... I mean im not lol. But im just busy at the moment, and when i go back to it, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking Bortz has a point, to be honest. Nintendo will make sequels for previous DS games and bring it to the 3DS..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 30, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I mean the 3DS is a great system. I know people arent really playing them a ton right now... I mean im not lol. But im just busy at the moment, and when i go back to it, its gonna be awesome.



The only reason why I'm not glued to Tales of the Abyss is because the voice acting is complete shit and the main character is annoying.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the 3DS is a great system. I know people arent really playing them a ton right now... I mean im not lol. But im just busy at the moment, and when i go back to it, its gonna be awesome.
> ...



Voice acting is solid (unless you're a weeaboo?) and the main character IS annoying...though that's...temporary. He gets a bit better eventually.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2012)

Of course Nintendo is going to focus their support on the WiiU for now. It's their brand new system!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know why but this thread makes me feel like how a new baby comes and they don't pay attention to the other one..


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 2, 2012)

3ds is gonna do fine all it needs is a pokemon game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 2, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> 3ds is gonna do fine all it needs is a pokemon game.


It does: Black and White 2. They just decided to make it a DS game to reach a wider audience.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 2, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> 3ds is gonna do fine all it needs is a pokemon game.



I don't even think it needs that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah, the 3DS could do fine even without a Pokémon game.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> 3DS will crash and burn.
> Abandon the sinking ship now and swap over to the Vita master race.
> 
> 
> ...



>not being able to afford both at the same time

pleb.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2012)

Wii U won't hurt the sales of the 3DS.  Nintendo has been doing this fantastic balancing act since 1989 with the Gameboy & NES, every platform since has had it's excellent share of great games from Nintendo.

They're not Sony, they know how to do this and know what works on one console doesn't on another and vice verse. The only time they fucked up was with the VirtualBoy which is neither handheld or a home console.

Nothing to worry about, 3DS will still have some big hit Nintendo titles that we come to expect.



CCNaru said:


> >not being able to afford both at the same time
> 
> pleb.


Didn't hurt the DS sales when the Wii  came out.

Pleb.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> They're not Sony, they know how to do this and know what works on one console doesn't on another and vice verse. The only time they fucked up was with the VirtualBoy which is neither handheld or a home console.


Nintendo 64, Gamecube. Because cartridges worked so well on a home console when both competitors used the CD, because a 4kb per-texture limit was a brilliant idea, because a complete lack of multimedia features in the advent of the DVD was a brilliant move, because using miniDVD-derrivative storage and restricting tbhe use of DVD and DVD-Video was a great idea.

Nintendo aren't gods - don't fool yourself. Every console does missteps sometimes.

Back to the subject though, the 3DS is a handheld, the WiiU is a home console - they're two different platforms, and in the area where the corresponding markets meet, the systems can co-exist.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo 64, Gamecube.
> 
> Nintendo aren't gods - don't fool yourself. Every console does missteps sometimes.


I'm commenting on them being excellent at producing content for TWO systems at the same time, never said their consoles were perfect.

They do have an habit of doing something truly terrible yearly (VirtualBoy, Dr Mario 64, Wii Music etc) Just saying they are very capable of having two existing platforms out at the same time without either suffering. N64/GBC & Gamecube/GBA both have excellent games from them at the same time but yeah they were stubborn with the cartridge format (I understand why but still, you have to sacrifice game loading times for the types of games that were only possible on CD). Still the N64 made them a lot of cash and house a lot of classics, Gamecube didn't make any losses either and has some of the best work it just didn't have much else to set itself apart from PS2/Xbox.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I'm commenting on them being excellent at producing content for TWO systems at the same time, never said their consoles were perfect.
> 
> They do have an habit of doing something truly terrible yearly (VirtualBoy, Dr Mario 64, Wii Music etc) Just saying they are very capable of having two existing platforms out at the same time. N64/GBC & Gamecube/GBA both have excellent games from them at the same time but yeah they were stubborn with the cartridge format (I understand why but still, you have to sacrifice game loading times for the types of games that were only possible on CD).


Oh, yes - that is pretty commendable of Nintendo. Having two systems at any given time always gives you a cushion to fall on if one of the systems isn't doing so well at any given time, not to mention that it caters to a wider market. Even when the Nintendo 64 wasn't on top of its game, the Gameboy was a hit. When the Gamecube didn't adopt very well, the Advance sold like cure for cancer. It's very smart of them.

They were also experts in cross-platform connectivity - even the N64 allowed for transferring Pokemon. I wish they used that feature more often, to be honest - it's a huge incentive to own both systems in my opinion.

I still remember how much fun I had with the GBA+Gamecube connection - a great highlight of the system. I know other companies did it as well, but hey - it's a great feature. I'm not bothered too much with what people refer to "copying". Great features should be globally adopted, it's only for the betterment of video game consoles altogether.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 2, 2012)

I think they're just letting the Wii U shine in the spotlight for now. They're not idiots. They'll bring attention to the 3DS when it needs it.


----------



## pasc (Oct 2, 2012)

ruining ?

You mean in a sense like - monster hunter, ace attorney 5, super smash brothers - kind of way ruining ?


----------



## beta4attack (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah because they totally aren't doing a Nintendo Direct dedicated for the 3DS next Thursday in Europe 
Plus, it's just a way of advertisement to focus more on the new system. I mean, they do put the 3DS XL in every trailer, demonstration, etc. but did that mean they gave up on the normal 3DS? No. Just give it sometime and they will focus on both equally.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2012)

clarky said:


> bloody drama queens. Yes it will be alright, Nintendo has developed a habbit since the Wii to keep there cards close to there chest and *not annouce games until they are almost complete.* Besides, they are launching a new home console, what do you advertise more? the estabished format or the new one?


Super Smash Bros 4.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 2, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > bloody drama queens. Yes it will be alright, Nintendo has developed a habbit since the Wii to keep there cards close to there chest and *not annouce games until they are almost complete.* Besides, they are launching a new home console, what do you advertise more? the estabished format or the new one?
> ...


Plus 3DS versions of Animal Crossing, Luigi's Mansion & Paper Mario.  We've actually seen two Mario titles announced and released during that time they were announced.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 2, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...


I said smash bros 4 because it was announced before it was even on the drawing board.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > They're not Sony, they know how to do this and know what works on one console doesn't on another and vice verse. The only time they fucked up was with the VirtualBoy which is neither handheld or a home console.
> ...



You can't say they goofed up with the N64 considering that a lot of people still preferred it over the PlayStation because the graphics were clearer (I said clearer, not better. The graphics on the PS1 are complete shit like Twisted Metal, Metal Gear Solid etc). And not to mention, the load times is a really strong point for the N64 compared to the PS1. N64 was anything but a mistake. Hell, I'll still take an N64 over a PS1 any day of the week because the gameplay was better, load times were blazing fast, and the gameplay for games weren't as choppy, and by that I mean games like Crash Bandicoot. While smoother than most PS1 games, still were a little bit choppy and the visuals were still a bit messy.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's normal for a Home Console to have a big advertisement campaign over the handhelds. Did you actually take notice of some WiiU games having connection options with 3DS, thus having both systems actually won't harm either of them. It makes them cooperate. What's bad about that?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You can't say they goofed up with the N64 considering that a lot of people still preferred it over the PlayStation because the graphics were clearer (...)


The graphics were not clearer - they were of higher resolution. There's a big difference. The 4kb per texture limit combined with the high resolution, which should've been a good asset, together caused a stretch-out of the textures. With mipmapping, the amount was effectively lowered to 2kb, making it even worse. Filtering made it further blurry, forcing programmers to think of alternatives and ways to cheat the system. Only games which opted to not use textures at all and instead colour in the polygons (Mario 64) and games which managed to use a system different than the built-in one (Rouge Squadron) managed to look decent.

http://en.wikipedia....ndo_64#Graphics
http://en.wikipedia....characteristics

Effectively, programming for the system was a living nightmare for most, causing the system to only ever receive 387 titles.



> And not to mention, the load times is a really strong point for the N64 compared to the PS1. N64 was anything but a mistake. Hell, I'll still take an N64 over a PS1 any day of the week because the gameplay was better, load times were blazing fast, and the gameplay for games weren't as choppy, and by that I mean games like Crash Bandicoot. While smoother than most PS1 games, still were a little bit choppy and the visuals were still a bit messy.


Mind you, the loading times were the *only* advantage cartridges had over the CD. Loading times aside, their capacity was simply too low and production costs too high to maintain the system.

You say that many people chose the Nintendo 64 over the Playstation 1 due to the reasons you listed, I see that the Nintendo 64 sold 32,9 million units while the Playstation 1 sold 102,9 million units of the PlayStation model and 28,15 million units of the PSOne model, a cumulative 131,05 million units - that's nearly four times as many units all in all. Sorry, but the PlayStation's dominance during that time period goes without question. Despite its apparent technical inferiority, it made up with an easier-to-use SDK, less technical faults impeeding development and a cheaper storage medium with more storage.

Nintendo 64's apparent superiority was cancelled out by hardware design flaws it had that not everyone realize existed.

//Off-topic


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You can't say they goofed up with the N64 considering that a lot of people still preferred it over the PlayStation because the graphics were clearer (I said clearer, not better. The graphics on the PS1 are complete shit like Twisted Metal, Metal Gear Solid etc). And not to mention, the load times is a really strong point for the N64 compared to the PS1. N64 was anything but a mistake. Hell, I'll still take an N64 over a PS1 any day of the week because the gameplay was better, load times were blazing fast, and the gameplay for games weren't as choppy, and by that I mean games like Crash Bandicoot. While smoother than most PS1 games, still were a little bit choppy and the visuals were still a bit messy.


When you say choppy, I assume you're referring to the framerate which was indeed better for N64 games compared to PS1 counterparts.


Even with the apparent difficulty of developing for the platform, N64 games still looked much better than most PS1 games.












@[member='Foxi4']: The difficulty of programming for the system wasn't the reason it had a relatively small library. That was a result of low sales. Look at the PS3 which is considered hard to develop for (just look at those early launch games) but got good support in the later half of this generation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> Even with the apparent difficulty of developing for the platform, N64 games still looked much better than most PS1 games.
> 
> @[member='Foxi4']: The difficulty of programming for the system wasn't the reason it had a relatively small library. That was a result of low sales. Look at the PS3 which is considered hard to develop for (just look at those early launch games) but got good support in the later half of this generation.


The first game presented is a first-party game, and those were indeed of high quality. The second is a Rare game which uses multi-layered texturing to by-pass certain limitations visually. It's still busy work, but it works. 

As for the number of titles, I think it's a combination of both reasons - programmers didn't want to program for the platform, the sales were poor due to a small library - a viscious circle.

Again, I call for ending this discussion and returning to the main subject at hand. Right now, the chit-chat stretches across two threads and has nothing to do with them anymore. We're on the same page, we just have different supporting arguments.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 2, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > bloody drama queens. Yes it will be alright, Nintendo has developed a habbit since the Wii to keep there cards close to there chest and *not annouce games until they are almost complete.* Besides, they are launching a new home console, what do you advertise more? the estabished format or the new one?
> ...



True but besides being told "it's coming" what else do we really know of it? I know Nintendo haven't annouced a 3d Mario or Zelda for the Wii U but I know its coming


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

clarky said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > clarky said:
> ...



You read this yet?


----------



## Clarky (Oct 2, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



yep, and I would still say in the whole reality of thing we don't know much besides a bunch of "we are trying" and "maybes"


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> CCNaru said:
> 
> 
> > >not being able to afford both at the same time
> ...



>mfw this guy just wanted to say pleb and replied with what other people provided on the first page


----------

